# Mixing bahia and bermuda



## theworm912 (11 mo ago)

I have cheyenne II bermuda to seed. There are some areas with shade that I was thinking about planting bahia. I'm wondering if the bahia will certainly take over the bermuda? I know bermuda is a heavier feeder so maybe I could use that to keep it from getting overtaken. Any input/ experience would be appreciated. I'm in zone 8b.


----------

